

Why some smart people don’t take action? - kvs
http://www.lifebeyondcode.com/2010/03/14/why-some-smart-people-dont-take-action/

======
yesbabyyes
Very insightful. It's like standing on a trampolin. The higher you climb, and
the longer you wait, the harder it is. And if you start off too high, it gets
even worse.

Great blog, this other article on why smart people are reluctant to share
their thoughts and knowledge is also a great read:
[http://www.lifebeyondcode.com/2010/03/2009/12/26/why-some-
sm...](http://www.lifebeyondcode.com/2010/03/2009/12/26/why-some-smart-people-
are-reluctant-to-share/)

------
rajesh301
Thanks a ton KVS for featuring this here. Much appreciated.

